# NC and Pike Island Dam



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

Has anyone ran into the sauger yet if so is there more walleye and suager being caught in the river now days if you know anything pleasr post I've been out twice this week and no sauger just walleye around 16-18


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't think the sauger have made it to the dams yet. However they have been catching some at the greenup dam in ky. Give it two weeks and it will be a huge difference.


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

have you got in2 any big ones???


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

Caught several sauger this year in the 3-4 pound range. Some of my best fish come at
creek mouths. Caught one that would go 4 1/2 to 5 pound. With this cold weather will cool down the water that few more degrees that it needs to get hopping!!!


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

are you sure they were sauger???


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Are you getting them inside the creek mouths, or in the river
by the creek mouths?


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

In the river by the creek mouths. Positive they were sauger. We don't have many walleye in this stretch of river. One day last year caught 40 that went over 3 pounds. So they are big fish in the river.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

How far into the river before you loose contact? Does upstream
or downstream matter?


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

isaiashortie said:


> are you sure they were sauger???


My bet would be saugeye.


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

yea the biggest i've seen is 17in and that was a fish ohio...


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

biggest i got was 19in. 3to4 lbs??? not sauger


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

Sauger or saugeye, they all filet the same!! I can't tell any difference. When I catch one wl take a picture and have someone tell me what they are.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

7 or 8 years ago I caught a sauger (WV Cross Creek)
almost 24" 4 plus pounds didn't realize what a big deal
it was no pictures or anything, let it go (being the only
fish caught that day). Now I understand, it was and 
is the biggest I've ever caught or seen (for that matter).


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

man i bet you wish you could go back in time for that... great catch!!!


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

I've caught was 20.5" and 3 lb 5 oz. I had it mounted knowing that I probably will never catch a bigger one around here. Yes there are bigger ones around but they are as scarce as hens teeth.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

pike was puttin fish on the table yesterday.jigs were hot,minnows not so hot. what impressed me the most was the size of the sauger!!!not a small one seen. all nice fillets.everyone there got there share. we took 22 and 2 walleye.15 to 17 in. 2 small white bass we threw back. was a nice day and worth the drive.seen a nice walleye throwed back ....had to be 5lbs!!!


----------



## ohiocarpenter (Nov 2, 2009)

husky hooker you fishing out of a boat or on shore


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

ohiocarpenter said:


> husky hooker you fishing out of a boat or on shore


Ya Ditto!! Thanks for the report! A little more info Please,,,
Boat or shore IS THE Question?
Any room on the wall?

We just might get a chance to go down,,, ONE MORE TIME!
Still slammin Erie Perch, 72' Conny


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Husky' probably on the wall. Husky: glad to hear your good report. I need to get Pete's(Hatchetman) number again if you run into him. I'll have to pm you my number! It gets pretty darn crowded down there at Pike, that's why I generally don't go there and go to NCumberland instead. It saves me 40 min in driving time and alot less crowded. My buddy done real good at NC today. was supposed to go, but had a chance to go to Erie for perch. Oh well, can't go to Erie everyday, but can go to NC almost any day!!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

WOW, you guyz eat fish from the river?
How scary is that?


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

No more scary than you eating them from a super market or Colemans....


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

The irony of it all, is that people go to Lake Erie and keep walleye and perch and think it is so much cleaner than the Ohio River. The Ohio River has the same fish consumption advisories as Lake Erie. Check the ODNR website, its right there in print.

Jake


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

yummy as walleye from the lake believe me!!!! fishing from the pier and there getting them from rocks on shore,great place fror wheel chair.wish i could try at n c but not accessable.yesterday they slammed them again but very crowded.i stayed home. dialisis day....rats!!!!


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

Actually the fish in the river are typically cleaner than Lake Erie. Heavy metals sit in the sediment at the bottom of the lake, the river flows. Same advisories but people seem to not notice when there downing perch.


----------

